# Doomsday condos on sale now.......



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

https://homes.yahoo.com/blogs/space...doomsday-survivalists-survival-191440628.html


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

You can see a segment on the Doomsday Condo's on a Netflix show, "Doomsday Preppers," episode 5.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

We've had a few preppers from out if state and Seattle look at our place, which is for sale, which is fine, but I always wonder how they plan on getting here if SHTF. If roads / airlines / gas stations / banks etc are working ok, is there a problem that will be solved staying here in the woods or in a bunker? Don't hideouts only work if they are within a tank of gas from wherever you work / live?


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

At.least there are no windows to clean.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh my goodness, how silly is that! Watched video. Just no words here.....


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have found that stupid peoples money spends just as well as smart peoples money. That thought keeps me from firing quite a few customers each year.


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd rather stand at ground zero than "live" like that.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Personally, living in a hole in the ground like that, I would be afraid of the lights going out and that thing from Resident Evil running around and eat'in everybody, with only one way out, which is up some spooky narrow corridor with flashing lights and eerie sirens going of and little doorways and such that it can hide behind, then jump out and get me when I least expect it. Then I turn into one of those things, then wonder around in the dark, but there is no one left to eat, so I am forced to go up top and join the zombie hoards and wonder around the barren land forever, only eating other zombies when there is a frenzie, because otherwise I have no need to eat, because I am a zombie monster thing that lives forever or until the good looking girl in the latex suit shows up to kill me?

But, my fears may be the result of watching too many scary movies and unwarranted ? Kinda like the people buying those condos??


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My first thought...when the food runs out...yep, what do they do? Just eat each other or do they dare to venture above ground..then, if conditions are unliveable? Again, just eat each other? Reminds me of an extreme maze for rats...but oh so fancy and luxurious!5 years of food, means possible survival for 5 years if they can make it to their unit in time....oh....yeah that is right, it is in Kansas...where do all these millionaires live?


----------

